

The Dumbing of America (2008) - bckrasnow
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/02/15/AR2008021502901.html

======
CarolineW
Print version to avoid pagination and ads:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2008/02...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2008/02/15/AR2008021502901_pf.html)

